# Hunt for sick kitten killer who posted suffocation video online



## thatspicegirl

This story pisses me off so much that I can't even see straight:










A sick teenager who filmed himself killing two kittens by placing them inside an airtight bag and using a vacuum cleaner to suck out the air was being hunted by internet users across the world today.
In horrifying footage posted online, the young thug is seen gently stroking the tiny tabby cats before placing them in the bag.
As John Lennon's Merry Christmas (War Is Over) plays in the background, he calmly seals the bag and attaches a vacuum cleaner hose.

In distressing scenes, too graphic to be posted on MailOnline, the cleaner is then switched on and the air is slowly sucked out of the bag.
The mewing kittens can be seen wriggling around and clawing to escape as the polythene tightens around them.
After switching off the cleaner, the sick teen opens the bag and proudly holds up the body of one of the kittens for his camera, before displaying them on his bed.
The horrifying footage has prompted outrage across the internet, with hundreds of amateur sleuths attempting to identify the cat killer.

The 'snuff' film - a term for killings filmed for people's gratification - was originally uploaded to the YouTube website, but was later removed.
It appears to have been made solely by the youngster, who is seen smoking a cigarette and wearing a blue hooded jumper in a dingy bedroom.
The footage is reminiscent of a film posted online recently of a girl in Bugojna, Bosnia, who threw puppies into a fast-flowing river. After a web hunt for her she was quizzed by police but never prosecuted.

A Facebook group entitled Find the Kitten Vacuumer has attracted almost 1,000 members.
One member, Aron Bas, wrote: 'I can't bring myself to watch these beautiful and innocent kittens take their last breath. I hope the evil scumbag is found and locked away.'
Others expressed fears that someone capable of killing two helpless animals could go on to kill people. 
Speculation among the group's members has suggested the killer is from Latvia or another Eastern European country.
One post said the IP address of the web user who posted the footage on YouTube showed the uploading took place in Hamburg, Germany.
Animal rights groups have vowed to help track down the teenager and PETA - People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals - said it was following up a number of leads.
A spokesman said: 'PETA U.S.s Cruelty Investigations Department is actively following up possible leads to determine the identity and whereabouts of the man in the video. 
'Animal abusers are cowards who take their issues out on the most defenceless beings available to them. The pain and fear that these tiny kittens must have experienced is unimaginable. 
'Anyone capable of carrying out such a merciless and callous act should concern us all, as research into criminology and psychology shows that people who commit acts of cruelty to animals are likely to pose a danger to the entire community. 
'We strongly urge anyone with any information regarding this case to please contact PETA U.S.'s Cruelty Investigations Department.' 
An RSPCA spokesman said it would prosecute the person involved if the killings took place in Britain.

*Do you know the killer's identity?* Email [email protected]

Read more: Vacuum kitten killer hunted after making snuff movie of suffocation | Mail Online

I would honestly enjoy putting this kid in a giant plastic bag and making him feel the pain and terror he made these beautiful kittens feel. I do not even care. I have absolutely NO empathy or compassion for "humans" like this. And to film it?? That just proves he did this for some kind of entertainment.

Put away this future serial killer before he harms anymore animals or humans.


----------



## samtialou

Thats just awfull, Like you say clearly he did this for entertainment, but he knew what he was doing was wrong as he must have his his identity. Definately a future killer with a very sick and twisted mind, may he rot inside when he is caught


----------



## bellathemog

I'd f*cking kill the little sh*t who did that.

I'd be first in the que to stick him in a plastic bag and kill him.

Makes my blood boil.

Lets hope they find him


----------



## Rebeccaforcats

thats horrible im cried when i read that ;[


----------



## Stephen&Dogs

bellathemog said:


> I'd f*cking kill the little sh*t who did that.
> 
> I'd be first in the que to stick him in a plastic bag and kill him.
> 
> Makes my blood boil.
> 
> Lets hope they find him


Ditto, i hope they beat the Sh*t out of that little F*cker before they prosecute him :mad5:. Well to be honest i think hes going to be caught very soon because hes only a teenager so its not like he has a car to escape in. What has this world come to first old ladies droping cats in bins then this!


----------



## Paddygibbo

What a f##cking arse hole I hope this person gets cancer and suffers beyond believe sick f##k this person's got to be made to suffer


----------



## FREE SPIRIT

*Apparantly the kitten killer has now been identified and so will be caught real soon.*


----------



## hawksport

I hope it's not the police that catch him


----------



## Jazzy

They have found this person now haven't they? He's meant to be well known bisexual porn star and model Luka Magnotta.   

What a sick git he is.   Hope he comes to a very nasty end just the way those poor kittens did. 

http://www.anorak.co.uk/270417/strange-but-true/luka-magnotta-is-the-youtube-kitten-killer.html


----------



## Respect All Animals

Yes I am new. I have a very close relation who uses this site but they didn't want me to post this thread with their username which I understand, so I made this account.

I am also guessing this post will be removed but I feel it could gain help in possibly finding the suspect so feel it's well worth a shot.

Serial Kitten Killer - Luka Magnotta - Reward Offered - YouTube

This person needs to be caught. This guy kills kittens and uploads the videos to the internet. His first video was uploaded late in 2010 (suffocation of 2 kittens) and another 2 surfaced in late 2011 (feeding a live cat to a snake and drowing another in a bath).

The above link to a video does not contain any shots of animal abuse.

Please share this video where you can, also please like and favorite. Thank you.

I apologise in advance if this post offends anyone.


----------



## sianrees1979

couldn't watch the video, it's been removed, but i hope they catch the sicko who killed the poor kitten, if he can do that to a innocent animal, i'd hate to think what he could do to a child


----------



## Guest

he`s actually wanted now for murder Canada Body Parts: Luka Rocco Magnotta Hunted By Police But &#039;Flees Country&#039; | World News | Sky News


----------



## Waterlily

diablo said:


> he`s actually wanted now for murder Canada Body Parts: Luka Rocco Magnotta Hunted By Police But 'Flees Country' | World News | Sky News


saw the snuff vid and its damn shocking


----------



## RockRomantic

diablo said:


> he`s actually wanted now for murder Canada Body Parts: Luka Rocco Magnotta Hunted By Police But 'Flees Country' | World News | Sky News


He did warn he'll be back, but the next victim wouldn't be animals. I seriously hope the sick *i can't think of a printable word to describe himn so use your imagination* is found and soon


----------



## codyann

hes obviously a very sick person to do that, what gorgeous kittens they were, after reading the first 2 lines and seeing the pictures i couldn't read on, its been over a hour since i read the this thread and its haunting me


----------



## delca1

What a sick world we live in :sad:


----------



## JordanRose

There are no words to describe how I'm feeling right now


----------



## Guest

Waterlily said:


> saw the snuff vid and its damn shocking


i knew there was a video circulating but i actually didn`t realise how easy it would be to find:yikes: couldn`t bring myself to watch it , hope they catch him real quick!


----------



## Waterlily

diablo said:


> i knew there was a video circulating but i actually didn`t realise how easy it would be to find:yikes: couldn`t bring myself to watch it , hope they catch him real quick!


yea I saw it on ync


----------



## Guest

Waterlily said:


> yea I saw it on ync


i realised it`s been uploaded to a few sites after a quick google , along with the python vids 
just read online they *think* he may have fled to the UK:yikes: , i know it`s the sun but they usually have a pretty good idea whats going on , seems he`s already been in touch with them:yikes:
Cannibal on run after warning The Sun: I can't stop killing | The Sun |News


----------



## Waterlily

diablo said:


> i realised it`s been uploaded to a few sites after a quick google , along with the python vids
> just read online they *think* he may have fled to the UK:yikes: , i know it`s the sun but they usually have a pretty good idea whats going on , seems he`s already been in touch with them:yikes:
> Cannibal on run after warning The Sun: I can't stop killing | The Sun |News


Damn I hope this creep is caught soon 


glad he isnt in oz


----------



## MrRustyRead

im actually speechless at how disgusting this is


----------



## elmthesofties

Ugh. This really sickens me. And what I find worse is the sentence will probably be pretty mild. If this was done to children? The person would go to prison for years and years and years. To a cat? Depending on the country, maybe a couple of years. The pain that a child and a cat will go through there is just the same, even if the circumstances may be different.

It's times like this that I really wish karma was 100% reliable.


----------



## Waterlily

elmthesofties said:


> Ugh. This really sickens me. And what I find worse is the sentence will probably be pretty mild. If this was done to children? The person would go to prison for years and years and years. To a cat? Depending on the country, maybe a couple of years. The pain that a child and a cat will go through there is just the same, even if the circumstances may be different.
> 
> It's times like this that I really wish karma was 100% reliable.


mild sentence ?? he is wanted world wide for murdering his gay lover atm  He will go down pretty hard now,


----------



## elmthesofties

Waterlily said:


> mild sentence ?? he is wanted world wide for murdering his gay lover atm  He will go down pretty hard now,


Yes, but not for killing the cats.
In the UK I'm 99% sure that if you serve all sentences at once. So if I got a 6 month sentence for robbing a shop and a 6 month sentence for animal abuse or something, I would get a 6 month prison sentence instead of a 12 month one. It's nice to hear he'll go to prison for longer, but if the laws are like they are over here, then the fact that he killed two kittens should have no effect on his prison sentence.


----------



## Nonnie

elmthesofties said:


> Yes, but not for killing the cats.
> In the UK I'm 99% sure that if you serve all sentences at once. So if I got a 6 month sentence for robbing a shop and a 6 month sentence for animal abuse or something, I would get a 6 month prison sentence instead of a 12 month one. It's nice to hear he'll go to prison for longer, but if the laws are like they are over here, then the fact that he killed two kittens should have no effect on his prison sentence.


A man ties down another, slits his throat, stabs him repeatedly with an icepick, dismembers him, masturbates with his detached arm, defiles him with a wine bottle, has intercourse with his dismembered torso, eats part of him; and all you care about is how much of a sentence he serves for killing kittens?

Im sorry, i cant stand animal cruelty, but it pales in comparison to what he has done to an innocent human being, and will most likely do again if given half a chance.


----------



## Waterlily

Nonnie said:


> A man ties down another, slits his throat, stabs him repeatedly with an icepick, dismembers him, masturbates with his detached arm, defiles him with a wine bottle, has intercourse with his dismembered torso, eats part of him; and all you care about is how much of a sentence he serves for killing kittens?
> 
> Im sorry, i cant stand animal cruelty, but it pales in comparison to what he has done to an innocent human being, and will most likely do again if given half a chance.


Agree, this man is pure evil and no human let alone animal is safe while he breathes. I was shocked how sick the snuff vid was, that poor man, my god, I just pray his family never watched it


----------



## Guest

elmthesofties said:


> Yes, but not for killing the cats.
> In the UK I'm 99% sure that if you serve all sentences at once. So if I got a 6 month sentence for robbing a shop and a 6 month sentence for animal abuse or something, I would get a 6 month prison sentence instead of a 12 month one. It's nice to hear he'll go to prison for longer, but if the laws are like they are over here, then the fact that he killed two kittens should have no effect on his prison sentence.


don`t get me wrong i`m absolutely sickened what this man has done with all those poor animals but all that pales into insignificance when you look at what he`s now done he`s just taken things from one extreme to the other , this guy is now not looking at serving a few months in prison , he`s more than likely looking at life without the possibility of release , depending on where he`s caught and whether or not that country has an extradition treaty , he could get sentenced to death [which is what he deserves tbh!!!] he needs to be caught and quick , as that is one dangerous man who will do this all over again if given chance , can`t you see , he`s now moved on from killing animals to killing people ? which is how most serial killers operate. afraid no ones heard the last of him yet and he will be on the run for a while yet , the least of peoples worries is him killing animals now , no one knows where he is , he could be anywhere in the world , so god forbid could be a child next!!! but lets worry about all those animals he`s killed instead fgs get a grip



Nonnie said:


> A man ties down another, slits his throat, stabs him repeatedly with an icepick, dismembers him, masturbates with his detached arm, defiles him with a wine bottle, has intercourse with his dismembered torso, eats part of him; and all you care about is how much of a sentence he serves for killing kittens?
> 
> Im sorry, i cant stand animal cruelty, but it pales in comparison to what he has done to an innocent human being, and will most likely do again if given half a chance.


i agree.



Waterlily said:


> Agree, this man is pure evil and no human let alone animal is safe while he breathes. I was shocked how sick the snuff vid was, that poor man, my god, I just pray his family never watched it


agreed that vid should be taken down and if those sites refuse to do so , they should be shut down by the hosts.


----------



## RabbitMonster

This young man is just sick. I wonder what happened to him in his childhood to make him so unbelievably unhinged...


----------



## RockRomantic

The scumbag has apparently been arrested in Berlin

www1.whdh.com/news/articles/world/12007651837525/report-canadian-murder-suspect-arrested-in-berlin/


----------



## elmthesofties

Nonnie said:


> A man ties down another, slits his throat, stabs him repeatedly with an icepick, dismembers him, masturbates with his detached arm, defiles him with a wine bottle, has intercourse with his dismembered torso, eats part of him; and all you care about is how much of a sentence he serves for killing kittens?
> 
> Im sorry, i cant stand animal cruelty, but it pales in comparison to what he has done to an innocent human being, and will most likely do again if given half a chance.


I have to say, I didn't realise he'd done that much. I should research before I post these things in the future.
One reason I get so annoyed with animal abuse is I think a lot of people do it for a milder sentence. People use dogs instead of knives for a milder prison sentence. It's not that I feel that animals are infinitely more important than people, but it's because people may torture an animal for the same reason as torturing a person. They may get a similar amount of pleasure from it. The animal may feel a very similar amount of pain. But the sentence is much, much shorter.

That's the point I suppose I was trying to make, although having heard more about this I feel really bad for posting such a disrespectful comment.


----------



## Guest

RockRomantic said:


> The scumbag has apparently been arrested in Berlin
> 
> www1.whdh.com/news/articles/world/12007651837525/report-canadian-murder-suspect-arrested-in-berlin/


glad he`s been caught , i reckon theres loads more to come though , police believing the possibility it isn`t the first time he`s killed i read they are about to open a file of cold cases to see if they can make any comparisons and tie him to a few more


----------



## Guest

I have just caught up with this thread. I noticed on yahoo news he was caught by German police in Berlin today. I am glad he has been captured as he is one sick individual and deserves the death sentence for what he has done to his gay lover. I think what he done to them poor kittens was poor evil as well by the way. I don't think he'll survive behind bars as someone will get to the sick, evil f*cker and give him what he deserves or at least I hope they do.


----------



## comfortcreature

diablo said:


> . . . he`s more than likely looking at life without the possibility of release , depending on where he`s caught and whether or not that country has an extradition treaty , he could get sentenced to death [which is what he deserves tbh!!!] . . .


The crime was in Canada where the death penalty has been abolished .

CC


----------



## Guest

comfortcreature said:


> The crime was in Canada where the death penalty has been abolished .
> 
> CC


not all counties have extradition treaties , not sure whether germany has one with canada , if they don`t he`s gonna have a sh1t time in a german prison


----------



## Guest

so there is Magnotta extradition could take months - Canada - CBC News

though at the end of the day surely if this man was wanted worldwide , germany could possibly try him in germany , couldn`t they technically ?


----------



## Waterlily

Im glad this **** was caught, before he could kill someone else. I just hope he gets hell in whatever jail he is in, and never released. I also hope there isnt any copycat killings.


----------



## RockRomantic

diablo said:


> so there is Magnotta extradition could take months - Canada - CBC News
> 
> though at the end of the day surely if this man was wanted worldwide , germany could possibly try him in germany , couldn`t they technically ?


See, I would have expected him to be returned to Canada, as ithats where he lived and where the crime was committed.

Wasn't he only wanted worldwide because he fled Canada and how severe the crime is they had to put an alert for other countries? Not sure how it all works tbh.

Can't understand why it'd take months to get back to Canada

Either way I hope he rots. No matter what prison he's in it won't be anywhere near enough justice for that poor blokes family


----------



## Guest

RockRomantic said:


> See, I would have expected him to be returned to Canada, as ithats where he lived and where the crime was committed.
> 
> Wasn't he only wanted worldwide because he fled Canada and how severe the crime is they had to put an alert for other countries? Not sure how it all works tbh.
> 
> Can't understand why it'd take months to get back to Canada
> 
> Either way I hope he rots. No matter what prison he's in it won't be anywhere near enough justice for that poor blokes family


see i think this depends as several news reports are suggesting he has maybe comitted other murders , so he could infact be wanted by several countries


----------



## RockRomantic

diablo said:


> see i think this depends as several news reports are suggesting he has maybe comitted other murders , so he could infact be wanted by several countries


Guess it would all depend on the other murders and place of them etc, although I feel awful for saying this if the headline was tomorrow he's admitted one or more other murders I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Guest

RockRomantic said:


> Guess it would all depend on the other murders and place of them etc, although I feel awful for saying this if the headline was tomorrow he's admitted one or more other murders I wouldn't be surprised.


i think theres a lot more to come and i`ll make a prediction if they don`t keep a close eye on him , i reckon he`s gonna take the easy way out and probably commit suicide.
back to the treaty`s ect; last week four british drug runners were arrested in thailand , we as a country don`t seem to be too bothered about them [and rightly so] and atm they are facing the death penalty , so i guess it depends how badly canada want him back; or if he`s comitted murders elsewhere as is being reported as a big possibility.


----------



## RabbitMonster

diablo said:


> so there is Magnotta extradition could take months - Canada - CBC News
> 
> though at the end of the day surely if this man was wanted worldwide , germany could possibly try him in germany , couldn`t they technically ?


No, unfortunately not. Some countries state that criminals that commit crimes in a country and then flee to another country and commit crimes there can only be tried in their home country, in this case Canada, but would be tried for all crimes committed. This is also a huge part of US Foreign Policy - US nationals cannot be tried in any other country other than the US, so they get extradited and charged in the US. I believe this is also true of some Middle Eastern countries (Jordan springs to mind for some reason) and also China.


----------



## RabbitMonster

RockRomantic said:


> See, I would have expected him to be returned to Canada, as ithats where he lived and where the crime was committed.
> 
> Wasn't he only wanted worldwide because he fled Canada and how severe the crime is they had to put an alert for other countries? Not sure how it all works tbh.
> 
> *Can't understand why it'd take months to get back to Canada*
> 
> Either way I hope he rots. No matter what prison he's in it won't be anywhere near enough justice for that poor blokes family


As Canada's in the UN, it's subject to it's strict laws of human rights, meaning that legitimate extradition charges take months to put together cus every conceivable human right violation has to be taken into account. It's a mad process, people who have killed clearly don't care about the right to life, so why should the UN give a sh*t about their human rights?


----------



## Rikalaily

Has been in the news today that they think he's the one who killed the victim of the dismembered body that was found under the Hollywood sign earlier this year, they are also checking a murder in Arizona that fits his profile too.


----------



## leighhawkes89

This sickens me to the core, i cant bring myself to watch this video as i would be in tears these people should be locked away and should never be within an inch of an animal its discusting and i hope they find these disurbed individual. This post has made me so angry and quite upset.

i think they should have their hands and feet amputated so they couldnt cause harm to any animal or any human being. filth.

rant over.


----------

